# Chico son looks like he can be a MM in the future from this pic



## ZUZZCEL (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## LDNPari (Aug 2, 2019)

i plan on procreating with a 5'10 female model to override my genetics so our son will be a Chad


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Aug 2, 2019)

Looks like @Gudru


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 2, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> i plan on procreating with a 5'10 female model to override my genetics so our son will be a Chad


A subhuman mating with a model. What could possibly go wrong


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 2, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> A subhuman mating with a model. What could possibly go wrong









nothing


----------



## vin (Aug 2, 2019)

i wish i was his son
then i'd actually a slayer


----------



## HSM1 (Aug 3, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


>



LOL DUDE ALREADY HAS A SON. ORB MOGS BOTH THESE NOBODIES


----------



## ULTRATERAX63 (Aug 3, 2019)

He's squinting already


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> LOL DUDE ALREADY HAS A SON. ORB MOGS BOTH THESE NOBODIES



Orb is a mentally ill incel with BDD who moved to Thailand and has a career drawing penises.


----------



## Tsukuyomi 🌙 (Aug 3, 2019)

I wish I could be a male model in the future judging from a pic


----------



## HSM1 (Aug 3, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> Orb is a mentally ill incel with BDD who moved to Thailand and has a career drawing penises.


incel?? lol cope


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> LOL DUDE ALREADY HAS A SON. ORB MOGS BOTH THESE NOBODIES


Can you stfu about orb already


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> incel?? lol cope



>thinking this mogs chico


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Aug 3, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> View attachment 90425
> 
> 
> nothing


Holy shit. Are subhuman genes not dominant or is this just pure luck?


----------



## Simone Nobili (Aug 3, 2019)

Lol looks like every 3 year old kid I see on the streets with good skin and hair jfl.You just have to wait and see what happens with him


----------



## meh (Aug 3, 2019)

his nose looks strange


Wannabe6ft2 said:


> Holy shit. Are subhuman genes not dominant or is this just pure luck?


he has a female skull. no wonder why his daughters are good looking women


----------



## HSM1 (Aug 3, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> >thinking this mogs chico
> View attachment 90513


STOP POSTING PRE PUBERTY ORB. THATS ALL YOU GOT? THE FACT HE TURNED INTO THAT INTO THE ULTIMATE CHAD PRETTY BOY SLAYER MASCULINE. LOL .


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Aug 3, 2019)

Imaging him in 10 years not being a super good looking and watching videos of his dad like that:


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


> Imaging him in 10 years not being a super good looking and watching videos of his dad like that:



He looks gorgeous. he is so gorgeous and have unmeasurable value himself.
real life of real man.





imagine looking like this and study his youth away to cope with money.


----------



## Nobody96 (Aug 3, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> >thinking this mogs chico
> View attachment 90513


Is this really orb?


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 3, 2019)

Nobody96 said:


> Is this really orb?


that was before.


----------



## Lelek (Aug 3, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> >thinking this mogs chico
> View attachment 90513


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 3, 2019)

i was born the same city lachowski did


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> STOP POSTING PRE PUBERTY ORB. THATS ALL YOU GOT? THE FACT HE TURNED INTO THAT INTO THE ULTIMATE CHAD PRETTY BOY SLAYER MASCULINE. LOL .


----------



## kramer (Aug 3, 2019)

and then they get a dog and hes allergic and starts mouth breathing and turns into a deformed subhuman and then come to looksmaxx2.0 to cope how his dad was a model and he cant even fuck land whales, and then ropes


----------



## Titbot (Aug 3, 2019)

kramer said:


> and then they get a dog and hes allergic and starts mouth breathing and turns into a deformed subhuman and then come to looksmaxx2.0 to cope how his dad was a model and he cant even fuck land whales


Lol


----------



## Okiwaga (Aug 3, 2019)

chico is a bit too feminine for most woman only his height save him he would have an average life without


----------



## Whyamihere (Aug 3, 2019)

Future MM


----------



## her (Aug 3, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> chico is a bit too feminine for most woman only his height save him he would have an average life without


nice joke


----------



## HSM1 (Aug 3, 2019)

her said:


> nice joke


its true loser LOL. What makes u think women and girls want some feminien twink. HONESTLY IT ISNT NATURAL. EVERY GIRL WHO IS HOT AND IN COLLEGE TELLS ME THEY LIKE A MANLY LOOKING GUY.


----------



## her (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> its true loser LOL. What makes u think women and girls want some feminien twink. HONESTLY IT ISNT NATURAL. EVERY GIRL WHO IS HOT AND IN COLLEGE TELLS ME THEY LIKE A MANLY LOOKING GUY.


most girls in high school and college prefer twinks, and the biggest slayers in my school are twinks lol


----------



## HSM1 (Aug 3, 2019)

her said:


> most girls in high school and college prefer twinks, and the biggest slayers in my school are twinks lol


LOL Nope. they don't preffer twinks in college.only for bf material. Girls like masculine slayers like orb with blue eyes.


----------



## her (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> LOL Nope. they don't preffer twinks in college.only for bf material. Girls like masculine slayers like orb with blue eyes.


yeah sure buddy


----------



## HSM1 (Aug 3, 2019)

her said:


> yeah sure buddy


I dont GET where these delusionas come from. Why would a girl want a feminine guy to primally fuck. Get real. I am not saying she wants a hairy normie, fat or steroid head dude. She wants a chad but a masculine slayer chad.


----------



## her (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> I dont GET where these delusionas come from. Why would a girl want a feminine guy to primally fuck. Get real. I am not saying she wants a hairy normie, fat or steroid head dude. She wants a chad but a masculine slayer chad.


not all girls prefer a masculine guy, not all girls prefer a pretty boy, but at least in my high school 90% of girls prefer a prettyboy


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 3, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> chico is a bit too feminine for most woman only his height save him he would have an average life without





HSM1 said:


> I dont GET where these delusionas come from. Why would a girl want a feminine guy to primally fuck. Get real. I am not saying she wants a hairy normie, fat or steroid head dude. She wants a chad but a masculine slayer chad.


Jfl at this. Prime Stacies want chico.
Only subhuman 30+ moms want a hairy soyboy.


----------



## HSM1 (Aug 3, 2019)

her said:


> not all girls prefer a masculine guy, not all girls prefer a pretty boy, but at least in my high school 90% of girls prefer a prettyboy


Highschool lol. Those same girls would fuck a older masculine slayer with abs.


----------



## her (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Highschool lol. Those same girls would fuck a older masculine slayer with abs.


nope, i think they would take a tall prettyboy with abs lol


----------



## HSM1 (Aug 3, 2019)

her said:


> nope, i think they would take a tall prettyboy with abs lol


Prettyboy/Slayer like Orb. Not a twink like Chico the cuck. Btw, in middleschool we had this teacher aid who was italian. Dark haired, handsome, 28 or 30. Was fit, worked out. Spiked his hair in the front, but had a masculine face. Wasn't even that tall. Every girl was obsessed with him. Same girls would loved justin bieber. Women can't help their natural primal urges when faced with a real slayer.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Highschool lol. Those same girls would fuck a older masculine slayer with abs.


Dude most Stacies don't change from high school. Ideally you just want to be gl. Doesn't matter whether masc or prettyboi at all. Both will attract stacies.

I don't even understand your cope considering your "friend" (you), looks less T than me.


HSM1 said:


> Prettyboy/Slayer like Orb. Not a twink like Chico the cuck. Btw, in middleschool we had this teacher aid who was italian. Dark haired, handsome, 28 or 30. Was fit, worked out. Spiked his hair in the front, but had a masculine face. Wasn't even that tall. Every girl was obsessed with him. Same girls would loved justin bieber. Women can't help their natural primal urges when faced with a real slayer.


Cope. Have you seen girls fawn over Chico? Jfl at your gigacope saying Chico won't apeal to women. What a cuck move.


----------



## HSM1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Dope said:


> Dude most Stacies don't change from high school. Ideally you just want to be gl. Doesn't matter whether masc or prettyboi at all. Both will attract stacies.
> 
> I don't even understand your cope considering your "friend" (you), looks less T than me.
> 
> Cope. Have you seen girls fawn over Chico? Jfl at your gigacope saying Chico won't apeal to women. What a cuck move.


Didn't read.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Didn't read.


You read every single word faggot. Keep crying for Chico with your ugly ogre features. 
I feel like you have low functioning autism tbh.


----------



## her (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Prettyboy/Slayer like Orb. Not a twink like Chico the cuck. Btw, in middleschool we had this teacher aid who was italian. Dark haired, handsome, 28 or 30. Was fit, worked out. Spiked his hair in the front, but had a masculine face. Wasn't even that tall. Every girl was obsessed with him. Same girls would loved justin bieber. Women can't help their natural primal urges when faced with a real slayer.


twink?

daily reminder that this is what orb would look like next to chico


----------



## HSM1 (Aug 3, 2019)

her said:


> twink?
> 
> daily reminder that this is what orb would look like next to chico
> View attachment 91060


Chico's frame is tiny. Btw what proof do u have that Orb is a manlet. lol


----------



## her (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Chico's frame is tiny. Btw what proof do u have that Orb is a manlet. lol


lookism buddy, just search for his height

also, if he was such a slayer as you say, he wouldn't have gone to asia to get a girl LMAOOO


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 3, 2019)

her said:


> lookism buddy, just search for his height
> 
> also, if he was such a slayer as you say, he wouldn't have gone to asia to get a girl LMAOOO


Isn't he like 5'7 lol


----------



## HSM1 (Aug 3, 2019)

her said:


> lookism buddy, just search for his height
> 
> also, if he was such a slayer as you say, he wouldn't have gone to asia to get a girl LMAOOO


Lot of white guys have a asian fetish or preference. Its normal? Btw hes tall af. Lookism LOL ya lets trust a bunch of losers on lookism LOL


----------



## her (Aug 3, 2019)

Dope said:


> Isn't he like 5'7 lol


i think so, definitely shorter than 5'11


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Aug 3, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


> Imaging him in 10 years not being a super good looking and watching videos of his dad like that:




It's not the video I hate.. it's the comments below


----------



## HSM1 (Aug 3, 2019)

her said:


> lookism buddy, just search for his height
> 
> also, if he was such a slayer as you say, he wouldn't have gone to asia to get a girl LMAOOO


Just stop dude. You're making a fool of yourself


----------



## her (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Lot of white guys have a asian fetish or preference. Its normal? Btw hes tall af. Lookism LOL ya lets trust a bunch of losers on lookism LOL





HSM1 said:


> Just stop dude. You're making a fool of yourself


yeah, i'm gonna stop

but just remember that this is how girls welcome chico (even barrett got mogged)


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Just stop dude. You're making a fool of yourself


Ironic considering you're quit literally the biggest autist on this forum.
You're so soy you larped as a friend of yourself. Jfl Chico's 6'3 ass would stomp you.


----------



## HSM1 (Aug 3, 2019)

her said:


> yeah, i'm gonna stop
> 
> but just remember that this is how girls welcome chico



They do that with 40 year old celebrities LOL. Dude its status maxx. If orb was famous he would get the same.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 3, 2019)

her said:


> yeah, i'm gonna stop
> 
> but just remember that this is how girls welcome chico (even barrett got mogged)



Or just check any youtube video. Everyone is thirsting, even the guys jfl


----------



## her (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> They do that with 40 year old celebrities LOL. Dude its status maxx. If orb was famous he would get the same.


why isn't he famous then? if he mogs chico, as you say, he would be one of the most known male models in the world


----------



## HSM1 (Aug 3, 2019)

her said:


> why isn't he famous then? if he mogs chico, as you say, he would be one of the most known male models in the world


He never auditioned for modeling he has mental problems. hes depressed and dark triad. Chico is the fun loving bf girls would be drawn too. Then cheat on him with the mis understood, dark, depressed, emotionally damaged slayer Orb..... No bs.. its like every movie ever.


her said:


> why isn't he famous then? if he mogs chico, as you say, he would be one of the most known male models in the world


Brb need HD cameras. MAKEUP, and photoshoots LOL and still doesn't mog ORBS unique, face on his shitty webcams


----------



## her (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> He never auditioned for modeling he has mental problems. hes depressed and dark triad. Chico is the fun loving bf girls would be drawn too. Then cheat on him with the mis understood, dark, depressed, emotionally damaged slayer Orb..... No bs.. its like every movie ever.
> 
> Brb need HD cameras. MAKEUP, and photoshoots LOL and still doesn't mog ORBS unique, face on his shitty webcams


are you blind or what?


----------



## HSM1 (Aug 3, 2019)

her said:


> are you blind or what?
> 
> View attachment 91063
> View attachment 91064





This is a shitty webcam in motion.Not an HD camera with makeup on like Chico. LMFAO !!!!!!! Chico will never look like him.


----------



## her (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> This is a shitty webcam in motion.Not an HD camera with makeup on like Chico. LMFAO !!!!!!! Chico will never look like him.



these are shitty phone in motion, not hd camera without makeup or squintfrauding like orb. LMFAO !!!!!!! orb will never be worldwide known by his looks


----------



## HSM1 (Aug 3, 2019)

her said:


> these are shitty phone in motion, not hd camera without makeup or squintfrauding like orb. LMFAO !!!!!!! orb will never be worldwide known by his looks



You're so fucking gay. worshipping this dude like a weirdo LOL. If Orb went out and slayed he would DESTROY this idiot. Dont @ me. Orb is unique looking. This guy . You can find people with his eyes and cuck face all around the world. Nothing special. Its status maxx. I think he looks like shit. He has BROWN EYES lol. Nothing special at all. Just a good hairline


----------



## her (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> You're so fucking gay. worshipping this dude like a weirdo LOL. If Orb went out and slayed he would DESTROY this idiot. Dont @ me. Orb is unique looking. This guy . You can find people with his eyes and cuck face all around the world. Nothing special. Its status maxx. I think he looks like shit. He has BROWN EYES lol. Nothing special at all. Just a good hairline


OH, so we are going to ignore you worshipping orb like a fucking retard saying he mogs one of the most known male models in the world? YEAH OKAY. IM PRETTY SURE A MANLET WOULD DESTROY A 6'4 GIANT LMAO, that's why he moved to asia right?

post one person better looking than chico and i will stop worshipping him.

who cares if he has brown eyes? compare his eye shape to orb, it's not about the color

so by your logic, orb is better looking than chico because he has blue eyes?


----------



## HSM1 (Aug 3, 2019)

her said:


> OH, so we are going to ignore you worshipping orb like a fucking retard saying he mogs one of the most known male models in the world? YEAH OKAY. IM PRETTY SURE A MANLET WOULD DESTROY A 6'4 GIANT LMAO, that's why he moved to asia right?
> 
> post one person better looking than chico and i will stop worshipping him.
> 
> ...


Orbs eye shape AND COLOR mogs. Idiot.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 3, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Orbs eye shape AND COLOR mogs. Idiot.


Are you gay for Orb?


----------



## Okiwaga (Aug 3, 2019)

chico witout tan and height is average or less also status
Height tan and status make evryone attractive


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Aug 4, 2019)

her said:


> OH, so we are going to ignore you worshipping orb like a fucking retard saying he mogs one of the most known male models in the world? YEAH OKAY. IM PRETTY SURE A MANLET WOULD DESTROY A 6'4 GIANT LMAO, that's why he moved to asia right?
> 
> post one person better looking than chico and i will stop worshipping him.
> 
> ...


chico in prime was close to 10/10
but this guy mogs even him


----------



## AmorFatis (Aug 4, 2019)

The cult around chico is so weird. He's gl but no god, so many other models mog him to shit.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 4, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


> chico in prime was close to 10/10
> but this guy mogs even him



LEGIT SON.

Tyson Ballou Amogs Chico and most Male Models combined.



















*UN-FUCKIN-BELIEVABLE.*


----------



## her (Aug 4, 2019)

AmorFatis said:


> The cult around chico is so weird. He's gl but no god, so many other models mog him to shit.


we are talking about prine chico, right? show me one model that mogs prine chico to shit


----------



## AmorFatis (Aug 4, 2019)

her said:


> we are talking about prine chico, right? show me one model that mogs prine chico to shit


Tyson Ballou


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 4, 2019)

her said:


> we are talking about prine chico, right? show me one model that mogs prine chico to shit



Look above m8.

And there are plenty more.













Tyler Maher.













Miro Cech.

Just as an example.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 4, 2019)

Alain mog them all


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 4, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Look above m8.
> 
> And there are plenty more.
> 
> ...



neither mog chicos raw harmony


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 4, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> neither mog chicos raw harmony



LOL what raw harmony? Chico would look like a bitch next to those guys.


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 4, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> LOL what raw harmony? Chico would look like a bitch next to those guys.



masculinity is cope
he has a much better eye area, better facial thirds and unbeatable symmetry 
prime chico and delon are maybe the two best looking guys ever in terms of smv and aesthetics


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 4, 2019)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> Can you stfu about orb already


Srsly, who is Orb?


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 4, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> masculinity is cope



It's not Cope at all. it's primitive. for example if Chico were to stand next to those guys in front of 15 year old Jbs. Jbs would choose those GigaChads because they would see the Amog.





Batterymodel said:


> he has a much better eye area, better facial thirds and unbeatable symmetry



LOL what? Tyler Maher's eye area and lower third absolutely Mogs Chico's eye area and lower third. 

He doesn't have this type of eyes without squinting.










Batterymodel said:


> prime chico and delon are maybe the two best looking guys ever in terms of smv and aesthetics



Hexum Amogs all the guys I've mentioned and those guys combined imo.


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 4, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> It's not Cope at all. it's primitive. for example if Chico were to stand next to those guys in front of 15 year old Jbs. Jbs would choose those GigaChads because they would see the Amog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




having asked real jb's, they all prefer chico. maher isn't that popular as he can look a bit odd with that lower third
although i agree hexum is a great pick.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 4, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> having asked real jb's, they all prefer chico. maher isn't that popular as he can look a bit odd with that lower third
> although i agree hexum is a great pick.



Yeah but YOU asked them that's the thing. face to face it's quite different that what i was talking about.


----------



## her (Aug 4, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> LOL what raw harmony? Chico would look like a bitch next to those guys.


like a bitch? what? chico is even taller than them and his skull would make them look like kids lol


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 4, 2019)

her said:


> like a bitch? what? chico is even taller than them and his skull would make them look like kids lol



Chico is only slightly Taller that Miro not Tyler. Chico is 6'2 Tyler maher is 6'4 he's not taller and his skull certainly isn't bigger whatsoever. Tyler Maher would skullmog him to death.


----------



## her (Aug 4, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Chico is only slightly Taller that Miro not Tyler. Chico is 6'2 Tyler maher is 6'4 he's not taller and his skull certainly isn't bigger whatsoever. Tyler Maher would skullmog him to death.


chico isn’t 6’2 LOL, he is at least 6’4 and looks even taller in some pictures


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 4, 2019)

her said:


> chico isn’t 6’2 LOL, he is at least 6’4 and looks even taller in some pictures
> View attachment 91469
> View attachment 91470
> View attachment 91471
> ...



Doubt it. Jordan barret is 5'11 in all actuality but claims to be 6'2.






That's not a five inch difference.


----------



## her (Aug 4, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Doubt it. Jordan barret is 5'11 in all actuality but claims to be 6'2.
> 
> 
> That's not a five inch difference.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 4, 2019)

her said:


> View attachment 91570



Are not looking at the angle? he's not standing back to it.
LOL because you think angles don't distort height? JFL.


----------



## her (Aug 4, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Are not looking at the angle? he's not standing back to it.
> LOL because you think angles don't distort height? JFL.


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 4, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> neither mog chicos raw harmony


rAw HaRmOnY


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 4, 2019)

her said:


>




You're actually retarded.


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Aug 4, 2019)

Chico definitely only 6’2


----------

